# Hello



## artbydee (Dec 16, 2011)

Hello All
Just joined the forum .This is one of my older pics. I'm just getting back into painting after a year of taking care of and losing my partner..
I need some inspiration to get going again. I also need a new camera ( getting one for Christmas) Hope to have some new paintings soon.
Dee


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful painting, Dee. Welcome to this forum!


----------



## artbydee (Dec 16, 2011)

Don, Thank You. I've been checking your albums and am very impressed with your work. I noticed you use a lot of blues and purples which I like very much. Can you direct me on how to do an album on the forum?
Thanks, Dee


----------



## Sean (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi Dee, and a warm welcome to you! I sure like your work. Keep it coming!


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you for your kind comments, Dee! Here is how you create an album, first click "User CP" on the top menu bar , this will take you to your own control panel. Then click on the left where it says "Pictures and Albums" That will take you to your album page. on the bottom on the left you will see "Add Album" click that and you will be guided through the process.. i might add, be careful about the album name(s) you choose, as they cannot be changed.. from there you can go into an album you have created and upload pics! I look forward to seeing more of your work!


----------



## artbydee (Dec 16, 2011)

*album*

Thanks Don.
I did a little snooping around and found the info I needed and proceeded to do an album. Will add more at a later date.
Dee


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

This is beautiful, Dee! You are very talented with a brush. Glad to have you join us!


----------



## artbydee (Dec 16, 2011)

Sean /PencilMeIn, thank you for the warm welcome. I hope to get back to painting after Christmas when things have quieted down. From March to July I own and operate a small Greenhouse which keeps me pretty busy. I've checked out both your albums and am impressed with your sketches, especially the animals.I love all animals. Till Later
Dee


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow, nice work! I'm new here too but I've noticed that ALL these artist on this forum are very talented and friendly. I'm inspired every time I log on.


----------

